# So what do you think?



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

What does everyone think about the upcoming Dec. 21, 2012. I just wish they would quit talking about it on the radio and TV all the time.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

It's all a lot of rubbish (I hope) as I've just spent a small fortune on Christmas presents


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

lols82 said:


> It's all a lot of rubbish (I hope) as I've just spent a small fortune on Christmas presents


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
That's what my daughter said.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> That's what my daughter said.


 
....and i'm looking forward to my 2 weeks off work


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

lols82 said:


> ....and i'm looking forward to my 2 weeks off work


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Meh, it doesn't bother me at all. It's clearly not going to happen.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Dec 21st huh ? What's happening ? End of the world ? Xx


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

The scriptures I believe in clearly state that no one will know the time ...so I'm not concerned in the slightest  .


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hmmmm don't like things like that  weirds me out x


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> The scriptures I believe in clearly state that no one will know the time ...so I'm not concerned in the slightest  .


Me too, Bridget, but I'm ready anyhow!!


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

It's my BDAY! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Try not to worry about it , i'm not .


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

What is supposed to happen dec21st?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

hey we survived the Y2k remember that one! I have an idoit Uncle that preaches on that when the end of the world hits all the good people will move on and the bad people will be here on earth to look after the dogs!!! Well then if that is the case count me in on being bad  . Pulease I said to my Uncle (I dont like him at all) animals have the most purest souls on earth and they would go to heaven before he ever did! LOL LOL . seriously who knows when time will stop for any of us! its day by day!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh I take it the end of the world? Not too worried who knows when it will end just as long as your at peace hold no grudges and are talking to those nearest and dearest then that's all that matters. I feel privledged to be alive and know the people I know. I count it a blessing. People don't worry about it as others said we aren't going to know when it happens!!!

Love the comment about your uncle dogs are pure of mind forever young and loving can't see them being left behindxx


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

seriously he is so stupid! sorry if my dogs dont go to heaven then either do I ! simple as that!!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

The end of the world can come whenever because I'll be going home to see my Lord and Savior. Oh, Steve, Ollie & Smudge will be coming also!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

munchkn8835 said:


> The end of the world can come whenever because I'll be going home to see my Lord and Savior. Oh, Steve, Ollie & Smudge will be coming also!!


 
amen to that!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm at peace with myself and others so although I hope the world doesn't end, it is fine if it does. I happen to love living. I feel sorry for the people who live in fear and store supplies for the end of the world (in case they survive it I guess). There is a higher chance of zombies taking over than the world ending on Dec 21.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with everyone. What can you do. If it comes it comes.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Those dooms day predictors should take into account...just maybe the guy who chiseled out the Mayan calendar ran out of rock or died?

Somewhere in the vastness of whatever "hereafter" they're in,they're scratching their heads... and saying "you know I thought they'd figure it out by now"...:blink:

Well Dec is the shortest day of the calendar year... ,maybe it will be the shortest day period....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I've got too much exciting stuff coming up in the new year so the world will just HAVE to keep on turning. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

munchkn8835 said:


> The end of the world can come whenever because I'll be going home to see my Lord and Savior. Oh, Steve, Ollie & Smudge will be coming also!!


We'll be there with you, Donna!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well then, I'm just going to go ahead and eat Christmas cookies right now. I might as well open MiMi's presents too.

Does anybody know what time? I was planning on having a dinner party on winter solstice. I'd hate to spend all that effort cooking and not get to eat.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Well then, I'm just going to go ahead and eat Christmas cookies right now. I might as well open MiMi's presents too.
> 
> Does anybody know what time? I was planning on having a dinner party on winter solstice. I'd hate to spend all that effort cooking and not get to eat.


 I think they said 11:11 a.m. I like your idea of eating Christmas cookies now. Might as well eat lots of yummy stuff.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> The scriptures I believe in clearly state that no one will know the time ...so I'm not concerned in the slightest  .


I agree with you there. For the sake of the children, they need to stop talking about it. A girl at work said today that her 12-year old daughter is terrified.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/2012.html

If you want NASA's perspective on this. They say Mayan calendar doesn't 'end' there, no more than our calendar 'ends' on December 31 every year. It simply starts over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> NASA - Beyond 2012: Why the World Won't End
> 
> If you want NASA's perspective on this. They say Mayan calendar doesn't 'end' there, no more than our calendar 'ends' on December 31 every year. It simply starts over.
> 
> ...


I read that article this morning!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I read that article this morning!!!


I'm counting on them being right. I don't get this year's bonus till January. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

maltese#1fan said:


> I agree with you there. For the sake of the children, they need to stop talking about it. A girl at work said today that her 12-year old daughter is terrified.


That is the big issue I have with this nonsense and the media hype around it. When I was a child I was terrified by these doomsday predictions. I used to (well, still do) have vivid nightmares of the sky opening up. It was horrifying.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm not so worried about the world "ending", I more worried about it staying the same: full of crime, hatred and disasters.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

It'll be just like Y2K, nothing will happen.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bibu said:


> I'm not so worried about the world "ending", I more worried about it staying the same: full of crime, hatred and disasters.


 
Well said. Maybe we should be coordinating plans for a SM for the hereafter? I nominate Lynn for coordinating special events and Pat for the puppy parties. Maybe we could meet by the pearly gates the first Thursday of every month? I won't have food allergies there, so I'll bring the cookies! Can you imagine what joy there would be at the Rainbow Bridge? I bet they put my Daddy in charge of coordinating the meetings at the gates of the Rainbow Bridge. Little would have made him happier than to reunite fluffs with their families. Hmmm....maybe the 21st is something to look forward to indeed! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I really wasn't concerned UNTIL - my BFF told me that she had stopped coloring her hair so she's now salt and pepper. After I heard that, I just KNEW that 12/21/12 was REAL.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:For her to stop coloring her hair -- you bet the world is coming to an end. :smpullhair::smrofl:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> Well said. Maybe we should be coordinating plans for a SM for the hereafter? I nominate Lynn for coordinating special events and Pat for the puppy parties. Maybe we could meet by the pearly gates the first Thursday of every month? I won't have food allergies there, so I'll bring the cookies! Can you imagine what joy there would be at the Rainbow Bridge? I bet they put my Daddy in charge of coordinating the meetings at the gates of the Rainbow Bridge. Little would have made him happier than to reunite fluffs with their families. Hmmm....maybe the 21st is something to look forward to indeed! :wub:


You point out that it could be fun...I always kind of pictured it as long lines waiting to be processed...kind of like black Friday at the mall.


----------



## sailsar (Dec 3, 2012)

love your picture


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

12/21/12 is my birthday! I was planning on throwing a big end of the world themed birthday party, but a lot of my friends are out of town or busy getting ready for Christmas. So I'm postponing my party until January, provided the world lasts until then.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> 12/21/12 is my birthday! I was planning on throwing a big end of the world themed birthday party, but a lot of my friends are out of town or busy getting ready for Christmas. So I'm postponing my party until January, provided the world lasts until then.:HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> Well said. Maybe we should be coordinating plans for a SM for the hereafter? I nominate Lynn for coordinating special events and Pat for the puppy parties. Maybe we could meet by the pearly gates the first Thursday of every month? I won't have food allergies there, so I'll bring the cookies! Can you imagine what joy there would be at the Rainbow Bridge? I bet they put my Daddy in charge of coordinating the meetings at the gates of the Rainbow Bridge. Little would have made him happier than to reunite fluffs with their families. Hmmm....maybe the 21st is something to look forward to indeed! :wub:


I'll bake the cookies, and take care of the babies! I don't think there will be , but if needed.... I'll clean!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'll bake the cookies, and take care of the babies! I don't think there will be , but if needed.... I'll clean!!!


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

I can help you clean since I'm a clean freak too!


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

I be home watching movies and drink wine with the babies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

